# about-me.org (Warrior, Expert, Mastermind, Romantic)



## SayMoi (Aug 4, 2011)

My boss was telling me he didn't know his MBTI but had done this personality evaluation. It's driving me crazy, because it seems like a rip-off of Myers-Briggs (uses a lot of the same language) but I can't find anything specifically tying them together. Any thoughts on correlations you see?

Personality Information | Also-Me


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

It seems like a different way to split 4 temperaments.
The experts sound like xSTx
The romantics are Fs in general
Masterminds are NTs, there is more of NTPs than NTJs qualities there.
Warriors sound like TJs to me. 

I find this way of splitting a bit too blurry like Ven's Diagram.


----------

